# NCQ Send/Recv error e SATA III come SATA II su Samsung 840 E

## Realnot

Salve ragazzi, questo e' un post generico e non riguarda un errore in particolare. Ho dato uno sguardo all'output di dmesg ed ho riscontrato alcuni errori relativi all'interfaccia sata:

http://bpaste.net/show/287467/

Se qualcuno vede qualcosa di strano puo' gentilmente dirmelo?

----------

## kikko

Realnot

forse non è nulla, ma l'errore 10B8B sembra indicare problemi con il cablaggio (Google? Già fatto, ho trovato tutto qui http://lime-technology.com/wiki/index.php/The_Analysis_of_Drive_Issues#Drive_Interface_Issues  :Wink:  )

Fammi sapere se ti è servito a qualcosa  :Razz: 

Ciao

----------

## Realnot

Ciao Kikko,

Prima di tutto grazie per la risposta e secondo il link mi e' stato molto utile, infatti era un problema di cablaggio. Una volta sostituiti i cavi sata http://amzn.to/R4T2ZH con un paio che ho trovato in casa gli errori al boot sono scomparsi. Rimane qualche errore relativo all'interfaccia pero'

```

[    0.859333] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0:   Host System Error Interrupts disabled

[    0.859347] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0:   No Host System Error

[    0.862512] ata1.00: ACPI cmd 00/00:00:00:00:00:a0 (NOP) rejected by device (Stat=0x51 Err=0x04)

[    0.863078] ata1.00: ACPI cmd 00/00:00:00:00:00:a0 (NOP) rejected by device (Stat=0x51 Err=0x04)

[    0.863973] ata2.00: ACPI cmd 00/00:00:00:00:00:a0 (NOP) rejected by device (Stat=0x51 Err=0x04)

[    0.864886] ata3.00: ACPI cmd 00/00:00:00:00:00:a0 (NOP) rejected by device (Stat=0x51 Err=0x04)

[    0.870565] ata3.00: ACPI cmd 00/00:00:00:00:00:a0 (NOP) rejected by device (Stat=0x51 Err=0x04)

[    0.871492] ata2.00: ACPI cmd 00/00:00:00:00:00:a0 (NOP) rejected by device (Stat=0x51 Err=0x04)
```

```

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000da3db000-0x00000000da3e6fff] ACPI data

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000da3f4000-0x00000000da3f8fff] ACPI data

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 00000000da3e4d78 00386 (v01 SataRe SataTabl 00001000 INTL 20091112)

[    0.000000] Memory: 16318872K/16689864K available (7994K kernel code, 707K rwdata, 2788K rodata, 948K init, 992K bss, 370992K reserved)

[    0.193689] _OSC request data:1 8 0 

[    0.193720] _OSC request data:1 1f 0 

[    0.203410] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    0.555917] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf7c36000 port 0xf7c36100 irq 41

[    0.555939] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf7c36000 port 0xf7c36180 irq 41

[    0.555961] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf7c36000 port 0xf7c36200 irq 41

[    0.555979] ata4: DUMMY

[    0.555986] ata5: DUMMY

[    0.555994] ata6: DUMMY

[    0.860370] ata3: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[    0.860387] ata2: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[    0.860403] ata1: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[    0.862483] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:00 (SET FEATURES) succeeded

[    0.862485] ata1.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:00 (SECURITY FREEZE LOCK) filtered out

[    0.862487] ata1.00: ACPI cmd b1/c1:00:00:00:00:00 (DEVICE CONFIGURATION OVERLAY) filtered out

[    0.862512] ata1.00: ACPI cmd 00/00:00:00:00:00:a0 (NOP) rejected by device (Stat=0x51 Err=0x04)

[    0.862708] ata1.00: failed to get NCQ Send/Recv Log Emask 0x1

[    0.862709] ata1.00: ATA-9: Samsung SSD 840 EVO 120GB, EXT0BB0Q, max UDMA/133

[    0.862710] ata1.00: 234441648 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    0.863053] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:00 (SET FEATURES) succeeded

[    0.863054] ata1.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:00 (SECURITY FREEZE LOCK) filtered out

[    0.863056] ata1.00: ACPI cmd b1/c1:00:00:00:00:00 (DEVICE CONFIGURATION OVERLAY) filtered out

[    0.863078] ata1.00: ACPI cmd 00/00:00:00:00:00:a0 (NOP) rejected by device (Stat=0x51 Err=0x04)

[    0.863250] ata1.00: failed to get NCQ Send/Recv Log Emask 0x1

[    0.863252] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    0.863843] ata2.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:00 (SET FEATURES) succeeded

[    0.863845] ata2.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:00 (SECURITY FREEZE LOCK) filtered out

[    0.863846] ata2.00: ACPI cmd b1/c1:00:00:00:00:00 (DEVICE CONFIGURATION OVERLAY) filtered out

[    0.863973] ata2.00: ACPI cmd 00/00:00:00:00:00:a0 (NOP) rejected by device (Stat=0x51 Err=0x04)

[    0.864671] ata3.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:00 (SET FEATURES) succeeded

[    0.864672] ata3.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:00 (SECURITY FREEZE LOCK) filtered out

[    0.864674] ata3.00: ACPI cmd b1/c1:00:00:00:00:00 (DEVICE CONFIGURATION OVERLAY) filtered out

[    0.864886] ata3.00: ACPI cmd 00/00:00:00:00:00:a0 (NOP) rejected by device (Stat=0x51 Err=0x04)

[    0.867018] ata3.00: ATAPI: TSSTcorp DVD-ROM SN-108BB, D100, max UDMA/100

[    0.867924] ata2.00: ATA-8: WDC WD7500BPKX-00HPJT0, 01.01A01, max UDMA/133

[    0.867925] ata2.00: 1465149168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    0.870358] ata3.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:00 (SET FEATURES) succeeded

[    0.870359] ata3.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:00 (SECURITY FREEZE LOCK) filtered out

[    0.870360] ata3.00: ACPI cmd b1/c1:00:00:00:00:00 (DEVICE CONFIGURATION OVERLAY) filtered out

[    0.870565] ata3.00: ACPI cmd 00/00:00:00:00:00:a0 (NOP) rejected by device (Stat=0x51 Err=0x04)

[    0.871359] ata2.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:00 (SET FEATURES) succeeded

[    0.871360] ata2.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:00 (SECURITY FREEZE LOCK) filtered out

[    0.871362] ata2.00: ACPI cmd b1/c1:00:00:00:00:00 (DEVICE CONFIGURATION OVERLAY) filtered out

[    0.871492] ata2.00: ACPI cmd 00/00:00:00:00:00:a0 (NOP) rejected by device (Stat=0x51 Err=0x04)

[    0.872703] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/100

[    0.874945] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    0.981490] EXT4-fs (sda2): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[    0.984135] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 12288k

[    1.991226] EXT4-fs (sdb1): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)
```

Ancora devo capire come risolverli. Ho anche emerso hdparm ed ho provato a testare il link sia dell'SSD Samsung 840 da 120 GB sia del WD WD7500BPKX.

```

/dev/sda:

 Timing buffered disk reads: 624 MB in  3.01 seconds = 207.07 MB/sec

```

```

/dev/sdb:

 Timing buffered disk reads: 308 MB in  3.02 seconds = 102.10 MB/sec

v
```

La velocita' del WD dovrebbe essere nella norma, ma l'SSD e' molto lento, ho letto che il valore _nominale_ del disco dovrebbe essere di circa 540 MB/s. I valori che ottengo io sono veramente bassi. Qualche idea?

----------

## sabayonino

ciao.

per quanto riguarda hdparm , l'utility è (era ? ) studiata appositamente per dischi meccanici (IDE/SATA)

la sua controparte per periferiche SCSI (SATA include) dovrebbe essere valida , ma SSD ha un funzionamento completamente diverso da un dispositivo meccanico   :Rolling Eyes:   per cui non so quanto attendibile possa essere quel risultato 

per quanto riguarda l'errore sembra che ACPI abbia problemi nel gestire la periferica (ACPI è installato correttamente ? runlevel etc ? )

molto probabilmente (bada il condizionale) per il modulo xHCI (per la gestione periferiche USB3.0) non caricato correttamente nel kernel

qualcosa del tipo :

```
zcat /proc/config.gz | grep XHCI

CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_XHCI_PLATFORM=m

```

```
lsmod | grep xhci

xhci_hcd               72912  0 

usbcore               114832  10 uhci_hcd,usb_storage,hid_sony,ohci_hcd,ohci_pci,ehci_hcd,ehci_pci,usbhid,xhci_hcd,sl811_hcd

```

----------

## kikko

Ciao Realnot

più che per l'ACPI NOP, sembra che ci sia un altro errore da non sottovalutare:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ata1.00: failed to get NCQ Send/Recv Log Emask 0x1 
> ```
> ...

 

qualcuno (qui, precisamente: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7479792.html) sostiene che si tratti di un problema di firmware, presente su alcuni SSD Samsung, che può portare perdite di dati o peggio (nel thread viene indicato un workaround, comunque)

----------

## sabayonino

uhm ... perchè l'NCQ sia "funzionale" occorre che ,oltre al modulo , nel bios le periferiche Sata ,siano impostate in AHCI (e non IDE) 

(qundo mi capitano portatili tra le mani , è la prima cosa che controllo   :Laughing:  anche senza SSD )

controlla.

PS: per il modulo AHCI ; il supporto è nativo quindi se non ci hai messo le mani il modulo dovrebbe già esserci

```
zcat /proc/config | grep AHCI

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_AHCI_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ACARD_AHCI is not set

```

[edit] nei parametri del kernel (anche al boot) è possibile passare :

 *Quote:*   

> libata.force=	[LIBATA] Force configurations.  The format is comma
> 
> 			separated list of "[ID:]VAL" where ID is
> 
> 			PORT[.DEVICE].  PORT and DEVICE are decimal numbers
> ...

 

Disabilitare

```
libata.force=noncq
```

Abilitare

```
libata.force=ncq
```

https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt

----------

## Realnot

Questa macchina non e' un portatile ma un desktop (Optiplex 7010 SFF). Dal quel che vedo in giro il problema relativo all'NCQ deriva principalmente dal power menagment del link sata. Nel BIOS e' impostato l'AHCI ed ho passato "libata.force=ncq" come parametro del kernel in grub.

```

...

# Append parameters to the linux kernel command line

GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="libata.force=ncq"

...
```

Quindi ho rigenerato il file di configurazione

```
grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
```

ed installato il grub nell'SSD

```
grub2-install /dev/sda
```

Al reboot continua a darmi lo stesso errore. Ho trovato questo post: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7537566.html pero' da quel che ho capito non hanno risolto i problemi.

Per quanto riguarda la gestione delle periferiche USB 3.0, lsmod non mi ritorna nulla, ma l'HCD e' abilitato:

```

CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD=y
```

```

[    0.000000] Command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/kernel-3.12.13-gentoo root=/dev/sda2 ro libata.force=ncq

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000da3db000-0x00000000da3e6fff] ACPI data

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000da3f4000-0x00000000da3f8fff] ACPI data

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 00000000da3e4d78 00386 (v01 SataRe SataTabl 00001000 INTL 20091112)

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/kernel-3.12.13-gentoo root=/dev/sda2 ro libata.force=ncq

[    0.000000] Memory: 16318860K/16689864K available (8088K kernel code, 713K rwdata, 2808K rodata, 956K init, 988K bss, 371004K reserved)

[    0.193634] _OSC request data:1 8 0 

[    0.193664] _OSC request data:1 1f 0 

[    0.203347] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    0.523168] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf7c36000 port 0xf7c36100 irq 41

[    0.523197] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf7c36000 port 0xf7c36180 irq 41

[    0.523225] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf7c36000 port 0xf7c36200 irq 41

[    0.523249] ata4: DUMMY

[    0.523258] ata5: DUMMY

[    0.523267] ata6: DUMMY

[    0.828110] ata3: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[    0.830106] ata2: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[    0.830122] ata1: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[    0.832225] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:00 (SET FEATURES) succeeded

[    0.832226] ata1.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:00 (SECURITY FREEZE LOCK) filtered out

[    0.832227] ata1.00: ACPI cmd b1/c1:00:00:00:00:00 (DEVICE CONFIGURATION OVERLAY) filtered out

[    0.832247] ata1.00: ACPI cmd 00/00:00:00:00:00:a0 (NOP) rejected by device (Stat=0x51 Err=0x04)

[    0.832337] ata3.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:00 (SET FEATURES) succeeded

[    0.832338] ata3.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:00 (SECURITY FREEZE LOCK) filtered out

[    0.832339] ata3.00: ACPI cmd b1/c1:00:00:00:00:00 (DEVICE CONFIGURATION OVERLAY) filtered out

[    0.832404] ata1.00: failed to get NCQ Send/Recv Log Emask 0x1

[    0.832405] ata1.00: ATA-9: Samsung SSD 840 EVO 120GB, EXT0BB0Q, max UDMA/133

[    0.832406] ata1.00: 234441648 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    0.832664] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:00 (SET FEATURES) succeeded

[    0.832665] ata1.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:00 (SECURITY FREEZE LOCK) filtered out

[    0.832666] ata1.00: ACPI cmd b1/c1:00:00:00:00:00 (DEVICE CONFIGURATION OVERLAY) filtered out

[    0.832683] ata1.00: ACPI cmd 00/00:00:00:00:00:a0 (NOP) rejected by device (Stat=0x51 Err=0x04)

[    0.832850] ata1.00: failed to get NCQ Send/Recv Log Emask 0x1

[    0.832851] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    0.834049] ata2.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:00 (SET FEATURES) succeeded

[    0.834050] ata2.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:00 (SECURITY FREEZE LOCK) filtered out

[    0.834051] ata2.00: ACPI cmd b1/c1:00:00:00:00:00 (DEVICE CONFIGURATION OVERLAY) filtered out

[    0.834183] ata2.00: ACPI cmd 00/00:00:00:00:00:a0 (NOP) rejected by device (Stat=0x51 Err=0x04)

[    0.834470] ata3.00: ATAPI: TSSTcorp DVD-ROM SN-108BB, D100, max UDMA/100

[    0.837302] ata3.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:00 (SET FEATURES) succeeded

[    0.837303] ata3.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:00 (SECURITY FREEZE LOCK) filtered out

[    0.837304] ata3.00: ACPI cmd b1/c1:00:00:00:00:00 (DEVICE CONFIGURATION OVERLAY) filtered out

[    0.837517] ata3.00: ACPI cmd 00/00:00:00:00:00:a0 (NOP) rejected by device (Stat=0x51 Err=0x04)

[    0.838140] ata2.00: ATA-8: WDC WD7500BPKX-00HPJT0, 01.01A01, max UDMA/133

[    0.838141] ata2.00: 1465149168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    0.839645] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/100

[    0.842057] ata2.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:00 (SET FEATURES) succeeded

[    0.842058] ata2.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:00 (SECURITY FREEZE LOCK) filtered out

[    0.842059] ata2.00: ACPI cmd b1/c1:00:00:00:00:00 (DEVICE CONFIGURATION OVERLAY) filtered out

[    0.842187] ata2.00: ACPI cmd 00/00:00:00:00:00:a0 (NOP) rejected by device (Stat=0x51 Err=0x04)

[    0.845840] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    0.961614] EXT4-fs (sda2): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[    0.964793] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 12288k

[    1.077217] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: xhci_hub_status_data: stopping port polling.

[    1.723514] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: xhci_hub_status_data: stopping port polling.

[    1.797394] EXT4-fs (sdb1): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[   13.240990] ata1.00: failed to get NCQ Send/Recv Log Emask 0x1

[   13.241165] ata1.00: failed to get NCQ Send/Recv Log Emask 0x1

[   13.241167] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[   13.242815] ata1: EH complete

[   13.351463] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

[   13.351468] ata2: EH complete
```

----------

## sabayonino

si lo avevo capito che era un fisso , ho scritto "portatile" perchè quelli mi capitano tra le mani e spesso hanno (avevano   :Twisted Evil:    ) IDE impostato e WinXP...

all'atto pratico noti "mancanze" da parte del drive ?

cercando trovo spesso discussioni che portano allo stesso risultato (firmware ,acpi ... kernel datati etc)

----------

## Realnot

No, l'SSD sembra una scheggia', la fase di boostrap impieghera' circa 3 secondi dalla scelta dell'immagine da avviare al grub fino all login di kdm dove impiega altri 4 secondi una volta inserita la password. Pero' essendo un SSD non vedo differenza tra letture a 200 MB/s e letture a 500 MB/s, non ci sono i dati, ma solo la partizione di root e la /boot che riesede su una partizione separata. Un conto e' leggere centinaia di GB un altro e' caricare solo la root. Ovviamente mi scoccia il fatto che ci siano dei problemi, vorrei sistemarli in modo che i device lavorino correttamente.

 *Da Samsung http://bit.ly/1kokzAY wrote:*   

> NCQ
> 
> AHCI also affects the ability of Samsung’s SSDs to reach their maximum Random QD32 performance. This is because AHCI is required for Native Command Queuing (NCQ) to function. Because SSDs enjoy extremely fast speeds, storage is no longer the bottleneck of a PC system. NCQ helps an SSD deal with situations where it finds latency on the host, a phenomenon unheard of with traditional HDDs. Additionally, NCQ allows the SSD controller to process commands in parallel, improving performance and reducing latency.

 

 *Da libata su Wikipedia https://ata.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Libata_FAQ wrote:*   

> Enabling, disabling and checking NCQ
> 
> How do I enable NCQ? How do I disable NCQ? How do I know if NCQ is enabled? Why are only 31 tags used, rather than 32?
> 
> Linux NCQ (SATA native command queueing) support is enabled automatically, if your SATA drive supports it. At boot, you will see a line in dmesg (or kernel log) like
> ...

 

```

[    0.832406] ata1.00: 234441648 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    0.838141] ata2.00: 1465149168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA
```

```

31
```

```

[    0.000000] Command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/kernel-3.12.13-gentoo root=/dev/sda2 ro libata.force=ncq

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/kernel-3.12.13-gentoo root=/dev/sda2 ro libata.force=ncq

```

Update:

Non so se puo' essere d'aiuto, ma questo e' il mio .config http://bpaste.net/show/290599/

----------

## sabayonino

uhm ...

ho dus ssd della serie Samsung 830 . e sono come orologi "sfisseri"   :Very Happy:  (nememno i Vertex4 segnano alcun problema)

kernel 3.13.9/3.14.4 Gentoo e Sabayon 3.13.9

 per l'840 (Pro ?? ) : http://www.samsung.com/us/pdf/memory-storage/840PRO_25_SATA_III_Spec.pdf

però ho trovato questo : http://www.hwmaster.com/2012/12/01/problemi-al-firmware-degli-ssd-samsung-840-pro-e-840/ (due anni fa)

puoi controllare il firmware anche con smartmontools (oltre ad effettuare dei test sul disco)

```
# emerge sys-apps/smartmontools
```

Esempio

 *Quote:*   

> smartctl --all /dev/sda
> 
> smartctl 6.2 2013-07-26 r3841 [x86_64-linux-3.13.0-sabayon] (local build)
> 
> Copyright (C) 2002-13, Bruce Allen, Christian Franke, www.smartmontools.org
> ...

 

Gsmartcontrol è l'utility di smartmontools con interfaccia grafica.

----------

## Realnot

Ho letto che poteva essere un problema di interfaccia, ho aggiornato il BIOS dalla versione A05 alla versiona A16 (tutto e' andato liscio). Avevo anche sbagliato a passare il parametro libata.noacpi, dimenticandomi di settarlo = a 1. Questo nei parametri del kernel (nella documentazione ufficiale non c'e')

```
libata.noacpi   [LIBATA] Disables use of ACPI in libata suspend/resume

         when set.

         Format: <int>

```

Invece di libata.noacpi=

Uno non si aspetta di inserire un valore in quel caso. Comunque ora, facendo un dmesg ottengo:

```

[    0.000000] Command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/kernel-3.12.13-gentoo root=/dev/sda2 ro libata.force=ncq libata.noacpi=1

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000d7fb4000-0x00000000d7ffffff] ACPI data

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 00000000d7ffde68 00415 (v01 SataRe SataTabl 00001000 INTL 20091112)

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/kernel-3.12.13-gentoo root=/dev/sda2 ro libata.force=ncq libata.noacpi=1

[    0.000000] Memory: 16322824K/16693824K available (7977K kernel code, 699K rwdata, 2748K rodata, 952K init, 988K bss, 371000K reserved)

[    0.200706] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    0.524652] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf7c36000 port 0xf7c36100 irq 41

[    0.524681] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf7c36000 port 0xf7c36180 irq 41

[    0.524708] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf7c36000 port 0xf7c36200 irq 41

[    0.524732] ata4: DUMMY

[    0.524741] ata5: DUMMY

[    0.524751] ata6: DUMMY

[    0.829664] ata3: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[    0.829681] ata1: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[    0.831546] ata1.00: failed to get NCQ Send/Recv Log Emask 0x1

[    0.831546] ata1.00: ATA-9: Samsung SSD 840 EVO 120GB, EXT0BB0Q, max UDMA/133

[    0.831547] ata1.00: 234441648 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    0.831665] ata2: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[    0.831723] ata1.00: failed to get NCQ Send/Recv Log Emask 0x1

[    0.831725] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    0.835570] ata2.00: ATA-8: WDC WD7500BPKX-00HPJT0, 01.01A01, max UDMA/133

[    0.835571] ata2.00: 1465149168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    0.838861] ata3.00: ATAPI: TSSTcorp DVD-ROM SN-108BB, D100, max UDMA/100

[    0.839579] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    0.841246] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/100

[    0.944268] EXT4-fs (sda2): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[    0.947412] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 12288k

[    2.338542] EXT4-fs (sdb1): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[   11.095538] ata1.00: failed to get NCQ Send/Recv Log Emask 0x1

[   11.095710] ata1.00: failed to get NCQ Send/Recv Log Emask 0x1

[   11.095713] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[   11.097379] ata1: EH complete

[   11.238906] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

[   11.238911] ata2: EH complete
```

Il problema e' questo:

```

[    0.519534] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0300 32 slots 6 ports 6 Gbps 0x7 impl SATA mode

[    0.524652] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf7c36000 port 0xf7c36100 irq 41

[    0.524681] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf7c36000 port 0xf7c36180 irq 41

[    0.524708] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf7c36000 port 0xf7c36200 irq 41

[    0.829664] ata3: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[    0.829681] ata1: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[    0.831665] ata2: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)
```

Il lettore DVD ottiene un link a 1.5 GB/s e va bene, ma ATA1 e ATA2 (quindi i connettori sata 0 e 1) sono link a 6.0 GB's, ma per qualche ragione sembra andara in fallback a 3 GB/s (non ho ancora capito cosa vuol dire SStatus 133 SControl 300).

hdparm mi conferma che l'interfaccia sata e' a 6 GB/s

```
                                                                                            

        Model Number:       WDC WD7500BPKX-00HPJT0                  

           *    Gen1 signaling speed (1.5Gb/s)

           *    Gen2 signaling speed (3.0Gb/s)

           *    Gen3 signaling speed (6.0Gb/s)
```

```
                                                                                                      

        Model Number:       Samsung SSD 840 EVO 120GB               

           *    Gen1 signaling speed (1.5Gb/s)

           *    Gen2 signaling speed (3.0Gb/s)

           *    Gen3 signaling speed (6.0Gb/s)

```

Il chipset e' della serie 7 non 6 (che sembra essere affetta da un bug relativo all'interfaccia)

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller (rev 09)                                                         

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)                                       

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller (rev 04)                                                

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82579LM Gigabit Network Connection (rev 04)                                                                     

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04)                                         

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)                                          

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04)                                         

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Q77 Express Chipset LPC Controller (rev 04)                                                                              

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 04)                                     

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04)  
```

per quanto riguarda NCQ ancora niente. Non credo sia un problema di firmware del disco (possibile che firmware diversi di dischi diversi abbiano lo stesso bug?) l'SSD e' un 840 normale, non PRO. dicono che chi la dura la vince.. chissa'

----------

## Realnot

Guarda le prestazioni dello stesso SSD https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/SSD_Benchmarking#SAMSUNG_840_120GB

 E guarda le mie:

```

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   26316 MB in  2.00 seconds = 13172.45 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads: 702 MB in  3.00 seconds = 233.65 MB/sec
```

```

1024+0 records in

1024+0 records out

1073741824 bytes (1.1 GB) copied, 13.3207 s, 80.6 MB/s
```

Il firmware e' il seguente

```

Firmware Version: EXT0BB0Q
```

A questo indirizzo ci sono tutte le specifiche: http://bpaste.net/show/290865/

UPDATE 1:

Ho appena fatto qualcosa che non si dovrebbe fare mai: aggiornare il firmware dell'SSD. Vado sul sito della samsung http://www.samsung.com/global/business/semiconductor/samsungssd/downloads.html a cercare una nuova revision e trovo il firmware EXT0BB6Q. Formatto la pendrive, unetbotin e via (con l'ISO dal sito). Mentre sta aggiornando il Firmware mi dice che c'e' un errore e che il firmware che ho inserito non e' corretto. La macchina fa il reboot ed all'avvia non esiste piu' il disco, nemmeno dal BIOS si vede. Ho subito pensato:"sono fottuto". Vado a smadonnare sul forumo della Samsung, ritorno qui, accendo il computer e tutto funziona correttamente. Lancio uno smartclt --all http://bpaste.net/show/290947/ e vedo che ora il disco usa il nuovo firmware. Faccio un test per vedere la velocita'

```

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   26238 MB in  2.00 seconds = 13133.52 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads: 984 MB in  3.00 seconds = 327.63 MB/sec
```

Vedo che c'e' un netto miglioramento, ma sono ancora lontano dai 500 MB/s

----------

## sabayonino

 :Cool:   l'aggiornamento dei firmware e dei bios è sempre molto delicato ... non vorrei esser stato nei tuoi panni   :Shocked: 

non ricordo se hai provato anche a sostituire il cavo SATA

 stai utilizzando (o semplicemente riciclando)un cavo SATA che potrebbe dare "problemi" ?

(anche se l'interfaccia dovrebbe essere la stessa, quello che cambia è il controller)

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Realnot

Si', ho provato a sostituirlo, ed infatti aveva risolto alcuni problemi iniziali, come aveva suggerito Kikko. Ora sto usando i cavi sata originali di Dell (sul cavo c'e' pure scritto 6 GB/s).

----------

## Realnot

Sto tizio ha il mio stesso disco con lo stesso firmware: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/SSD_Benchmarking#SAMSUNG_840_evo_128GB

In SATA II va come me in SATA III, come faccio a sapere se il disco sia effettivamente in SATA 2 o 3?

----------

## sabayonino

 :Shocked:   e cambiando porta ?

da ATA1--> ATA2 ?

riprova col test/dmesg e compagnia bella 

a mali estremi , estremi rimedi ... provare il dosco se ne hai la possibilità o su un'altra scheda madre

o su un PC portatile utilizzando una Live   :Rolling Eyes: 

sempre con i medesimi test/controlli etc ... 

 :Rolling Eyes:   si voglia mai che alla mobo stia indigesto quel SSD   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Realnot

Ora non riesco, ma tra un mesetto mi arrivano 4x Dell Optiplex 9020, stessa configurazione solo che hanno il i7-4770 invece del i7-3770 poi provo a vedere. Grazie per il tuo tempo   :Smile: 

----------

